# Question about Woodsmith/Shop Notes router table



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm considering building a router table using plans from the Woodsmith Shop website:

http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/111/111-routertable.pdf

The table is built with a base of 3/4-in MDF and two "covers" of 1/4-in hardboard (basically, the two hardboard layers are glued onto the MDF and the assembly is banded with hardwood and covered with a sheet of plastic laminate).

Why this design? Wouldn't it be better to use a 1/2-in piece of MDF instead of the two hardboard sheets? What's the reason for this design?


----------



## TMcG (Mar 9, 2010)

They are all roughly the same pattern, a sandwich of some flat material with a top layer of low friction laminate, this one is a little different with the 3/4 ply and 2 hardboard layers but, I guess, achieves the same result, a flat rigid surface to mount the plate to.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

Yeah, that is weird. I'd be inclined to just use 1/2" MDF instead of the two hardboard layers. Hardboard doesn't have any grain, so lamination isn't helping.


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

can't help with the why but I hope you are going to build the version with the door/drawers as otherwise it seems like missed opportunity for some all important storage.


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

I was leaning toward the non-cabinet version, because I"m fairly new to woodworking and it seems a more attainable goal. I'm open to suggestions for other router tables that are not too complicated to build.


----------



## thiel (May 21, 2009)

Hmmm… the plans say 3/4 inch PLY, not MDF, which could be the reason for the hardboard…to eliminate even the grain fluctuations in the ply?

I went with two layers of 3/4 MDF, then laminate right on top of that. Can't help feeling like I overdid it.


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

Good point, thiel. I forgot that it says ply, not MDF.


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

As a matter of fact, my first though t was that this seems a little underbuilt. Like Thiel, my top was made of two sheets of 3/4" MDF laminated, and I don't consider it overbuilt at all. If you are gonna hang a big router under it, you probably need that to keep the table top from sagging under the weight of the router.


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

I tried to figure out the reasoning behind this and couldn't. If I was to use hardboard with MDF or Ply I would put 1 piece on both sides…

I tried to figure why Norm used 1/2 + 3/4 for his top???

Was it for weight reasons or biscuits reasoning???


----------

